# Flocking Giveaway Finalists for July 19th!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats to the semi-finalists!

*The closing of the NASDAQ on , TUESDAY JULY 19th will determine the winners.*

The person with the winning number and the 2 closest numbers will be the winners. So if it closes on the number 5; 4 & 6 will also win. For 0, it will be 1 & 2; for 9, it will be 7 & 8.

And the numbers are:

0 - Metalman
1 - joespiek
2 - dakotaoutdoors
3 - wtrfwlr
4 - tsodak
5 - win4win
6 - 870 XPRS
7 - nutmeg honkers
8 - WARDEN247
9 - Goose Huntin' Machine

*IF YOU WIN, PLEASE PM ME YOUR SHIPPING ADDRESS SO YOU CAN GET THESE ASAP!*

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Good luck to everyone!! Come on lucky number 7,8,9!!


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweet i made the finals.

I haven't done that since I got my last letter from Ed McMann. 
Come on lucky 0,1, or 2.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Good to go, come on middle numbers!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good luck everyone :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

lost again  Good luck guys!! :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Good luck to all the finalists!! :beer:


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought I was funny lol good luck to all the finalist :beer:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Lets go 789!

Chris, even if I am a loser...thanks not only for making me a finalist...but thanks for keeping the site fun with give aways and what not. Appreciated much!

If the number is 0, are the two closest numbers 1 and 2 or 1 and 0?

Jeff Given


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Good luck everyone. Thanks again Chris for making the message boards interesting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goose Huntin' Machine said:


> If the number is 0, are the two closest numbers 1 and 2 or 1 and 0?


If it's 0, than 0,1,2 are the winners.

Good luck!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

So close, yet so far far away. Congrats to the winners and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

now I sound like a nagging old woman....

What I meant to say was if it is 0 are the closest numbers 1 and 9...or 1 and 2?

Sorry...it must be the smog uke:

Jeff Given


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Oh well thanks for the chance and congrats to the winners.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NASDAQ closed at 2173.18

The Winners are:

7 - nutmeg honkers
8 - WARDEN247
9 - Goose Huntin' Machine

Please PM me with your shipping address.

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I HAVE to buy a lotto ticket this week...This is one of my better weeks in life (as of late).

Sunday in my workout I repped 250# for 5 sets of 6 on bench then after that did 275# for 3 reps.

Monday I dropped by previous body fat percentage from 22% to 20%.

Work has been going GREAT.

I was elected as a finalist for this.

I won this.

HOLY Heck, SWEEEEET!!

Thanks NoDakOutdoors, and thanks Sponsors!!!

Jeff Given


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks to all nodak members and sponsors for such a great site. I am going to start flocking around now at home more thanks to the give away. Thanks to everyone involved!!


----------

